# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2020

## Lang

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:* Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* -  Do the first lesson of the Jedi. Sit down, legs crossed, close your eyes and breathe. Just breathe. Reach out with your feelings. What do you see? (Nefets)
*Basic Task ii* - Consume so much spicy stuff that you catch fire! (RelicWraith)

*Advanced Task i* - Meet the Buddha. (naturespirit)
*Advanced Task ii* - Catch an arrow mid-flight. Then, fling it back at the archer for a direct hit! (RelicWraith)

*BONUS TASK!!* - There's an invisible rope in front of you. When you grab it, it will pull you somewhere. What do you find? (Letaali)


*FEBRUARY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Eat some food. Does it taste like it does in real life?
5. Look at the sky. Are there clouds, stars?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Pinch yourself. (It's not always a great RC, but still fun to do)

----------


## FryingMan

No lucids last month, hopefully this month is the month!

----------


## Mikey5555

Ive totally done some beginner tasks to stabilize my dreams before! Ive got to remember to write them down now so I can get my beginner wings!  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> Ive totally done some beginner tasks to stabilize my dreams before! I've got to remember to write them down now so I can get my beginner wings!



Cool! Just be sure to either include the dream or a link to your dream journal in your TOTM posts, in the future. However that you probably want to not use the task to stabilize the dream.  :wink2: 
How to get your wings
When you complete a task: 

1. Post the pertinent part of the dream in the TOTM thread and link it to your DJ entry.

Make your post in this format:
[Basic/advanced/bonus/year] - [Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
So it will look like this:




> Advanced TOTM - Lift a car with super strength and carry it somewhere. - fail.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _TOTM_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Pertinent part of your dream
> 
> ...



2. Go to your control panel > then to permission groups

3. Request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: 
- one basic or both
- one advanced or both
- bonus 
- the task of the year
-beginner tasks

Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.

Post both, failures and successes, this will make fun reading for the rest of us.

Have fun with the Tasks!

All the other rules are listed in the first post of every Task of the Month thread.
The staff will be approved by a group leader. Not me.

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

That bonus task already sounded like it was something to do for me... and it worked  :smiley: 
Well, kind of. I forgot abut the "it pulls you somewhere" part and climbed up. You decide if this still counts.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task - invisible rope - success_: 



Got lucid through a FA, stabilized and left by jumping through the door. Walking down the staircase I remembered the TOTM, stopped and imagined a rope before me. As soon as I grabbed it, it appeared before my eyes. It was just a thin string but that didn't bother me and I started climbing up (forgot that it shall pull me somewhere). It was well fastened so I got quickly up to the roof. Suddenly the rope loosened and I fell back down onto the stairs. I pulled on the string; it got longer and longer until the thin part changed to a thick rope. Then it was stable again and I started climbing up once more. I got to the roof which was dome-shaped. Somehow I thought the rope would just reach higher into the sky. But when I climbed outside through an open window in the dome I saw that it was stretched in this height across the landscape, all the way I could see until the horizon. I grabbed the rope again and climbed along into the distance. Soon I got to a meadow in front of a forest. Looking down I realized it was crowded with small living creatures. Of each kind there was a couple so I was reminded of Noah's ark (btw I'm not religious). When I looked even closer I realized that these were some strange creatures. There were two oversized brightly yellow ducks, a pair of raccoons with christmas caps and a couple of garden gnomes amongst many others. All of these were clearly alive. Over this astonishing sight I forgot about the rope, sank down to the meadow and felt the dream fading.

----------


## Lang

Good! Great job. just please provide a link to your Dream Journal so, at least the staff see it too.  ::D:

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

Okay, I thought including the dream in the post would suffice (and I scribbled it down in a hurry).
Just started my dream journal on here. Link for the bonus task.

----------


## Lang

Very busy!!! 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task - Invisible Rope - COMPLETED_: 



It was a summer afternoon. I remember the feel of the dream reminded me of one of the old polaroid photographs of the summers of the early Eighties.  The scene took place at my mom's house. The trees around that house were all young trees and shrubs. The house was a brown colonial. 
 It was at about 3:00 pm, in the dream. It was probably about 80 degrees with a light breeze. I recall that I was there in my bathing suit. This seemed to be pre-pool years. I had just returned with my friend from being at the lake's beach. I recall that my skin was kissed by the sun. I was glowing. 
My mom just pulled into the driveway from shopping in her old Cadillac. My sister was older in the dream. We had both had bright neon clothes and big hair. I could hear the tires hit the driveway. I recall that Duchess, our cocker spaniel, at the time, greeted my mom as she opened the door of the car. Duchess was black. In the dream, she appeared to be just a puppy at the time.
I was in the barn that was attached to the garage feeding the horses at the time.  
The barn was a little distorted. This was where I remember thinking that this was a dream. I looked at my reflection in the car window as I opened it looked a little distorted.  
So, just to be sure, I did a reality check. I recall that I quickly focused on my hands, studying the details of the palm of my hands. I flipped my hands to study them even more. I noticed that the two little freckles on my wrist look a whole lot bigger than they normally are. Then I flipped them over again and I could feel white worms, coming out of my palms. The worms looked like tapeworms, to be honest. It was gross. 
Then just to be extra sure because I was a little less confident in this dream, I also, pressed my left thumb into my right hand. It went threw. Yes, success!! Meanwhile, the dream seemed to sort be a blur because I was so focused on what I was doing but, I became a little clearer once I had some success. 
There was the scent of hay and manure in the air. 
The birds sang. It sounded like the tuned to "Lean On Me". 
So, I decided to do the task of the month, the bonus task. This was when I stretched my hands out and at first, I was grabbing nothing in the air. Finally, I grabbed the invisible, tugged at it a little. Then all of a sudden, I have pulled into the ocean in a sunken submarine. 
Note, I'm not claustrophobic but, it was dark as I barely see or move. I could feel the Artificial surfing reefs all around me. Then I awoke. 


Link to DJ here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/2-8-2020-88775/

----------


## Mikey5555

Yes! finally did one! Time for my beginner wings  :smiley:  More will be coming soon...  :armflap: 

I had the most dreams I have ever had last night! It felt like I was dreaming for at least 45 mins.

*Beginner - 2. Touch the ground. What is it? - Success! 

Spoiler for pertinent part of dream: 



While looking and walking around, the dream was destabilizing. To restabilize, I remembered the TOTM task(2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?). I touched and looked intensely at the ground. It felt hard and rough like bumpy asphalt. It looked like a combination of red, grey and a tiny bit of white in the bottom of the ridges. It's depth and colours were totally psychedelic, they were slightly moving and distinctly reminded me of how things looked on psychedelics. Like I was on mushrooms with less distortion



https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mik...g-totm-88783/#*


Will request to be in permissions group  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Still very busy and sick...  :Sad:  Congrats!



*Spoiler* for _Lucid Basic Task ii - Consume so much spicy stuff that you catch fire! (RelicWraith) - [COMPLETED_: 



I notice my friends, Boothy and Kevin were there. They were playing around with the sound system. Boothy looked like Bruce Springsteen, in the dream. Boothy's girlfriend was there watching and dancing alone.
I remember at one point, he took the mic from Kevin and started singing something from "Iron Maiden", one of his favorite groups in real life. Kevin clapped when he was done. Brian's behavior wasn't like him to get up on stage like that. I only assumed that he had more confidence to get up there because of his new girlfriend? Nothing screamed, "You are dreaming" yet! Then Kevin took the mic and started to sing something from The Phantom Of The Opera Musical. Kevin, on the other hand, loved the stage. He was the coordinator of this event, in the dream.
I looked over at the book section and I saw Troy Boone submerged in a book. I think it was Friedrich Nietzsche that he was reading. I mean, it was something he would read. However, I couldn't read the words. It was scrambled.
It felt like pure nostalgia at the moment, taking everything as I leaned on one of the large brick pillars with my arms crossed. I rest the side of my head on the brick. I looked down and noticed that I was wearing a black hoody that smelt like seater with the words that were backward in the dream. My jeans were a dark shade of blue.
Maybe a little false nostalgia. But, it felt so right. I could feel a little chuckle escape my lips as I saw David Blackstone trying to ask some girl out but, tripping on his feet. The attractive girl just made an eye roll and walked away, in the dream. That was not different from what happens in real life.
It was some "Spring Carnival" at my college, in 1986?
The aroma of different foods filled the air. The weather was bright. I felt good as I made my way through the crowds around the College quad. Everyone was dress in that era? For a moment, it felt like I was back on my friend's farm, like the parties that we used to have when I was little.
My sister was there she was playing on one of those Skip-It things? Then back to the on-campus party.
Then there were these cars that drove up. The first, car started to move so, I took the car out from being parked and followed behind. Then all of a sudden, it morphed into a blue child's toy car, like the one that I had when I was little. I didn't fit in it as I was too big for a toy like that. I was also, stuck.
Then the guy in the truck in front which looked bigger because I was riding in a toy car. The truck slowed to stop. Nothing at this point screamed that you are dreaming. At this point, so focus on what is on the car that I wasn't exactly paying attention to what I was doing.
I must have pushed the gas instead of the break and hit the back of the car. The dream felt like it was there for an hour.
Hey, I felt like my feet were very big in the dream!!
Just then, I could hear the driver in the car truck get out of the car. The guy looked massive. The looked exactly like Jason Momoa, in the dream. He looked angry at first, then when he saw who I was he laughed and asked me, "Dude! How did you do that?"
At this point, started to realize that I was dreaming. I stopped what I was doing and focused my attention on my hands. everything else blurred. The sounds of the rhythm of the crowd became more muffled as Iooked at my hands. I studied my hands and then pushed my left thumb into my right palm. Success. It went through like Jell-O.
Then my sister came up behind me, hit me in the back of the head and said bluntly, "Do you have anything to add to this Lang! Or are you going to sit there?"
Then whoosh!! The scene changed and I knew was in the belly of some airship. I recall that it smelt like saltines and fish. The scene changed made me feel dizzy as I looked around the room. I took note that there were preserved foods such as salted beef, salted fish, beans, peas, porridge, and biscuits.
Rocket, The Raccoon and Momoa were there. This was when I decide to try to do one of the Basic TOTM's task. (RelicWraith) Then I recall challenging the crew to Consume as much spicy stuff until they catch on fire. Everyone seemed to stop before the 20th levels of hotness.
So, I did. I remember consuming so much spicy stuff that at first I started to feel burning from within. I could feel my skin blister as I felt like I was cooking from the inside out. Like a weather map. 
Then I was breathing fire. Then finally. I was on fire like a solar eclipse, burning bright.


Link to DJ here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/2-10-2020-88784/

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

These tasks seem to have a motivating effect on me  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i - First lesson of the Jedi - success_: 



As I got closer I came into a large, strange room like a foyer but all surfaces were glossy white with only some brightly green accents. [...] then I walked on towards the entrance.
I went down some white stairs and thought of trying to meditate in the dream, with the TOTM in mind. So I sat down cross-legged but I hadn't considered the slippery, tilted floor that made me slither towards the doors. I moved a little to the side and tried again, simply sitting down and focusing on my breath. As soon as I did so, things got intense fast. My surroundings dissolved almost immediately and I started spinning in all directions through space and time. Next I focused onto my feelings, and all I felt was a strong sense of certainty.
Then I was back in bed, seemingly awake as everything was far too real. Of course I was still dreaming. 



I'm not entirely sure if this is what I should have done but the result was certainly interesting. Link to DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/car...4-ld-17-88841/

----------


## Lang

Whoops, I think that link comes right make to this page...

----------


## CarpeNoctem144

Ah sorry. Don't know what happened there, it was the right link but somehow it was rendered falsely with the wrapped text. I've fixed it now by using the same link as plain text...

----------


## Lang

Well, I hope people keep on going!! Hopefully, we will be seeing are wings soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Success, I completed the task, I did.  Almost done with the task of the year, I am!! 


*Spoiler* for _Basic i Task - Do the first lesson of the Jedi. - COMPLETED_: 




Here the link to DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/2-25-2020-88901/
I was instantly lucid as I remember that I was standing in the middle of my parent's garden. The dream felt like it was when I was younger but, I was the age that I am now. I remember thinking it's not summer, its winter. Plus, the feeling of the dream felt different. I'm not going to begin to describe how it felt because everyone's experiences are different. I knew the fact that the stuff that I saw during my waking life showed up in my dream. 
One character showed up that if I didn't have any experience with dealing with them they would have ruined it for me. This person was the confidence sucking type. 
I let go of the fear that I had and moved on.
I decided to do one of the basic tasks i. I remember I began by floating in the air. 
I closed my eyes. Then I remember feeling my dream body floating down as I sat cross-legged then I started to slowly levitate again. I took slow deep breaths while I listened to the rhythm of my heartbeat. I remember feeling at peace in the dream. I remember sitting there just listening to my subconscious. 
I remember seeing something that, to be honest, was way too personal for this forum. I felt a mixture of love, hate, peace, and sorrow. Then I felt happy as it was something that I could almost taste. 
It was a very deep-rooted feeling of desire that is far more powerful than you can even imagine.

----------


## Lang

Okay!! For those who have wings get going and vote!! Vote here: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ml#post2236309

~Lang.

----------


## Lang

Okay!! Just a reminder for those who have wings _**  Get out and vote the next Task Of The Month by March 2st!! **_. 
Vote here provided the link below: 
Here https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ml#post2236309
~Lang.  :wink2:

----------


## Lang

New, Task of the Month is up for March!! Good Luck everyone!!  ::D:  Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ch-2020-a.html

This thread is now closed! 

~LANG.

----------

